# Duyuru > Siyaset >  ‘şeyhülislam' Ali Yüksel Başbakanlık'ta ne iş yapar

## bozok

*‘şeyhülislam’ Ali Yüksel Başbakanlık’ta ne iş yapar*




*CHP Konya Milletvekili Atilla Kart, Başbakan R. Tayyip Erdoğan’a ilginç bir soru yöneltiyor.*


Başbakan’ın, 14.5.1997 tarihinde Dortmund–Westfalen Stadyumu’nda yapılan toplantıya Melih Gökçek ve Yimpaş’cı Dursun Uyar’la katılıyor. Toplantıyı Avrupa’da ‘şeyhülislam’ unvanıyla tanınan ve camiada etkili olan Ali Yüksel düzenliyor. Kart sözü vatandaşları dolandıran İslami holdinglere getiriyor ve partisinin mücadelesine rağmen vatandaşların mağduriyetinin hala giderilemediğini belirttikten sonra şöyle diyor:

“AKP Samsun Milletvekili ve grup başkanvekili Suat Kılıç’ın kayınpederi olduğu bilinen Ali Yüksel’in, Başbakan ile 1990’lı yıllara dayanan bu ilişkisinin, İslami holding yapılanmalarında etkili olduğu daha sonra gelişen Deniz Feneri ve bağlantılı örgütlenmelerle doğrulanmıştır.

Ali Yüksel’in hükümet tarafından özel olarak himaye edildiği ve resmi statüsünün güçlendirildiği görülmektedir. Adı geçenin halen ‘Başbakan Danışmanı’ olarak Başbakanlık eski bina-C girişten sola dönüp sağa sapınca, sağ koridorda 32 numarada” görev yaptığına dair bilgiler ortaya çıkmıştır.

Diğer hususların değerlendirmesi bir tarafa şimdiki hal aşağıdaki soruların ivedi olarak cevaplandırılmasını talep ediyoruz;

1- Ali Yüksel’in Başbakanlık’ta görev yaptığına dair bilgiler doğru mudur?
Adı geçenin eğitimi nedir? Mesleki kariyeri nedir? Kamuda hangi görevleri yapmıştır?

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı’yla olan ilişkisinin niteliği nedir? Bu ilişki hangi tarihten bu yana devam etmektedir?

2- Başbakan olarak görev yapmaya başladığınız 14.3.2003 tarihinden bu yana Başbakanlık’ta danışman ya da başka bir sıfatla kadrolu, geçici, sözleşmeli olarak veya her ne nam altında olursa olsun kaç kişi çalışmıştır? Halen kaç kişi çalışmaktadır?”


*Yalçın BAYER* / HüRRİYET GZT. / 6 Mayıs 2010

----------

